# Apps won't install or update



## Penny Honey (Jul 23, 2007)

When I try to update apps on my ipod touch, it says installing, but it doesn't. It says waiting, and it never changes. I tried to install the update of ipod touch via iTunes in my computer but got an error OxE800002D. Can anyone help. Thank you.


----------

